# Need help for identification



## Dany (Apr 30, 2017)

Not being able to identify a camera in a collection is rather frustrating.
Some cameras are coming to us without any indication related to the model and manufacturer.
It is the case for this one from my collection
Any information that could help identifying it would be welcome

Specifications:
Rollfilm or plates folding camera,
Format 8x11 cm,
Film : type 118 rollfilm,
Origin: France ?,
Lens: A. Le Vasseur & Cie Rectiligne Extra Rapide,
Shutter: Wollensak Regular B pneumatic: 1s to 1/100 s (6 speeds) + time and bulb,
Serial number on body : 5393,
Handle is missing.

I did some research on cameras from Girard or Wünshe but did not find a similar item in their production


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2017)

My simple Genin skill level has failed me ... can't figure out that camera.


----------



## webestang64 (May 1, 2017)

Thought at first it's a Kodak......but I don't think it is????

118 Kodak cameras......
No. 3 FPK - Antique and Vintage Cameras


----------



## Dany (May 2, 2017)

I agree.
It looks like...
But differs in many aspects.
The two "columns" supporting the lens/shutter block may remind us some cameras from Krugener.
The sha


----------



## Dany (May 2, 2017)

I agree.
It looks like...But differs in many aspects.
The two "columns" supporting the lens/shutter block may remind us some cameras from Krugener.
The shape of the device supporting the bed is uncommon


----------



## IanG (May 2, 2017)

Dany said:


> I agree.
> It looks like...But differs in many aspects.
> The two "columns" supporting the lens/shutter block may remind us some cameras from Krugener.
> The shape of the device supporting the bed is uncommon



I think it's a rebranded camera made by a company like Krugener or Huttig.  In the UK Butcher and also (early) Kodak sold imported German cameras under their own brand names often with slight variations specific to their caneras.

The lens will be a Rapid Rectilinear, it looks quite similar to the Beck on my Alliance Roll Film 110  (5"x4" roll film) camera which is in the same shutter.

Ian


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2017)

How many mega-pixels?  Does it have auto-WB?



I can offer nothing on it's heritage, but it's a lovely little folder!


----------



## IanG (May 3, 2017)

Similar but not quite the same is the Butcher Uno-Carbine, there are versions with straight struts, these were made at that time by Richard Hüttig & Sohn for Butcher.

The Hüttig company were large contract manufacturers, one reference states that in 1904 they offered 90 models and 400 variations. They became part of ICA and later Zeiss Ikon.

The Wollensak Regular shutter was introduced in 1902 and replaced in the late 1900's (by 1910) by the Optimo (Velosto in Europe) which  went into production in 1909, as the 118 film format itself was introduced in 1900 that helps put a date to this camera to between 1902 and 1909/10.

Ian


----------



## compur (May 3, 2017)

German camera, French lens, American shutter ...


----------



## Dany (May 3, 2017)

For the date of release , I fully agree. It was my own estimate.
Krugener or Huttig are a good probablility. We can feel some DNA looking at cameras produced by these manufacturers.
The  problem with them is the important number of models (and format/lens/shutter variations within each model).
It was usual at the time for some French retailers to import cameras and to equip them with French made lens and translated plates for the French market

Here is an image showing the distance indication plate with the two index for use with film or plate


----------



## webestang64 (May 3, 2017)

Very interesting. Automobile manufacturers were doing the same thing back then.


----------

